# closed: Wheel Work in Los Angeles/SGV 91016 & Long Beach Cycle Swap. Build/True/Hub Work



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2015)

Wheel building, truing, hub work. 
Wheels built $40/ea labor
Drop off at my place or local rides and swaps. 
I can also build one set of wheels at Long Beach Cycle Swap. 
Drop off in the AM and they'll be ready in a couple hours.
PM or call Scott Six1Nine 3Four7 One1Five9


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2015)

Scott, I have two sets (possibly 3) I need built. Ill order some spokes soon and ill drop you a line once i'm all geared up, but count me in...


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow!  You amaze me once again. Scott you rock!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 1, 2015)

That's a good deal when you think about the time spent lacing, tensioning, and final truing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

Just finished a set for WetDogGraphix :


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Just finished a set for WetDogGraphix :
> 
> View attachment 238759
> 
> View attachment 238760




And they turned out great, thanks again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

Bringin' it up


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2016)

Just finished a set for @CWCMAN


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 1, 2016)

Fantastic ! My Supreme awaits them


----------



## spoker (Mar 11, 2016)

nice i see the spokes by the valve hole are the way they are supose 2 b,some places miss that


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2016)

spoker said:


> nice i see the spokes by the valve hole are the way they are supose 2 b,some places miss that



When I lace em I always start with those two just for that reason!!.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 12, 2016)

its worth doing it right espesically when your lacing through the sprocket slot,heh heh


----------



## Triped777 (May 1, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Wheel building, truing, hub work.
> Wheels built $40/ea labor
> Drop off at my place or local rides and swaps.
> I can also build one set of wheels at Long Beach Cycle Swap.
> ...



Have an early Perfection hub on a wood wheel that was original to my Meade Century. Brake worked before I took it apart. Cannot get it to work again. If I shipped you the wheel, would you be able to fix it? Thanks-Dave


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)

Triped777 said:


> Have an early Perfection hub on a wood wheel that was original to my Meade Century. Brake worked before I took it apart. Cannot get it to work again. If I shipped you the wheel, would you be able to fix it? Thanks-Dave




Might be able to help, I'll send you a conversation, thanks.


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 30, 2016)

I got some rims that im thinking to re lace but im not sure what you charge
 these are them








They are 26 inch with 36 spokes 

I think the spokes are to thin and old to true but what do i know lol 

Pm me with a price and what you think about them thanks lawrence 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2016)

Those look fine to me, I'd run 'em


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the input 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Nov 15, 2016)

Lawrence thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2016)

burrolalb said:


> Lawrence thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




No problem


----------



## sprocket (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi--I'm buying a set 28" wood/metal clad crusty rims,in good shape from rustyspoke66.  He has built a set for me last year,that have worked out great, just doesn't have the time to build another. Would you be able to build a set for me?  

Thanks/Bob

714-840-4241
bobsarbacker85@gmail.com


----------



## sprocket (Mar 23, 2018)

Sorry, forgot to mention,they have been reworked to accept a 700c x 45 tire........


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2019)

shop closed


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> shop closed




Closed for the evening, or closed period, amen?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 14, 2019)

2015 thread, probably fini.


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2019)

CLOSED for the Winter ??  Snowed in ??


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2019)

hellshotrods said:


> CLOSED for the Winter ??  Snowed in ??
> 
> View attachment 949073


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 17, 2019)




----------

